# looking to make friends



## naturelover (May 16, 2009)

*Where can one meet friends here?*

I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!




Is there anything that you like to do, sports, partying etc?

Sports can be a good way to meet other people with the same interests as you.

also keep a check on here as there are occasionally(used to be weekly) gatherings and nights out that some of the posters arrange.


.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!




I know exactly how you feel. I spent 3 months living in The Greens and no one spoke to me, now I'm at Dubai Marina and am spending lots of time in the restaurants on my 'Jack Jones'.., like that guy in One Hour Photo.

When I was living and working in East Midlands, I knew everyone and they all thought I was great.


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


Hey girl I know exactly how you feel, actually I am going trough the same stage but for another reason. I've been in Dubai for sometimes also but most of my friends left the country or went back to Paris. It was quiet hard at the beginning but now am ok.

You can give me a buzz if u want to go out for a drink.


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

hi there , where do u live . we could meet up 4a cafe if u like2.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hello naturelover,

There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say 

However we don't really post the plans here anymore as lately no new people were joining so we stopped opening the plans to others. 

But if you PM your email address I can let you know of whatever we plan for next weekend in case you want to join us. We are a group of expats mostly in our 20's - 30's and we have people form all over the place (UK, New Zealand, Egypt, Bermuda, Seychelles, Germany, Denmark, Mexico, etc.). 

You will need to make 5 posts though before you can PM me. Better not to post your email address here unless you want to receive some nice spam/weirdos asking you out on dates


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hello naturelover,
> 
> There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say
> 
> ...



Can I join ?


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

beUself said:


> Can I join ?


Hello Dizzyizzy,

Can I join too ?


----------



## naturelover (May 16, 2009)

*great!*



dizzyizzy said:


> hello naturelover,
> 
> There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say
> 
> ...


Hola Amiga!

suena como un buen plan!
Voy a tratar de publicar algo, gracias.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sure, anybody interested to join just send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

if there are so many of us in the same situation why are we not doing something and why are so many of us lonely. pm me if you want to chat about anything


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Any occasional/regular gatherings out there for those working solo out here who fall in the 40+ demographic ?

GB


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> if there are so many of us in the same situation why are we not doing something and why are so many of us lonely. pm me if you want to chat about anything


Hey Macca, when are we going for that drink???? and lets invite everyone else along at the same time..... even the pommies:lol::lol:

happy to do something this weekend as I will be away for a month or so next weekend.
Anyone want to suggest a time/venue??


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Hey Macca, when are we going for that drink???? and lets invite everyone else along at the same time..... even the pommies:lol::lol:
> 
> happy to do something this weekend as I will be away for a month or so next weekend.
> Anyone want to suggest a time/venue??


We've got the whole week to come up with something do you think we'll get it worked out by then? Somewhere easy to find so I don't get lost going home


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hello naturelover,
> 
> There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say
> 
> ...


Wow, my father was from the Seychelles.., I dont think I actually met a real life Seychelloise. When's hook up?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

there is always a few (between 10-20?) of us going out every week. We post on here sometimes. Will post up if there is anything in the near future, or as izzy said you guys can email just in case it doesn't get posted.


----------



## ahusam (May 18, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> hello naturelover,
> 
> There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say
> 
> ...


hey! I believe that its a wonderful thing that you are doing over here, Im an Egyptian that recently moved to the UAE. Would love to meet new people that have similar interests as myself.. and i would love it if i can join ur group, let me know if i can ? 

Thanks ..


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

GuitarBob said:


> Any occasional/regular gatherings out there for those working solo out here who fall in the 40+ demographic ?
> 
> GB


In the meantime gb, you, me, pommie Phil, whoops sorry slip up there, Aussie Phil, and whoever else wants to can possibly join AP at his local, I think the original suggestion to meet was. Any comments or takers?


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Macca you let my secret out

How about Friday brunch at the Irish Village??? any takers??

pm me or post here if you want to come along and if there's enough takers we'll set a time and take things from there...

Phil


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Hey Macca you let my secret out
> 
> How about Friday brunch at the Irish Village??? any takers??
> 
> ...


Nooo I didn't it was just a typo your secret is still safe
So what time does Friday brunch usually start


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it's still safe.... wouldn't want anyone to know I was a pommie.....

Looks like brunch is from 11:30 to 4, so how about a noon start... 

Macca check your pm.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

well that sounds good to me put me down as no.2, what happened to Guitar Bob? He might need a PM


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> well that sounds good to me put me down as no.2, what happened to Guitar Bob? He might need a PM


Done...

OK folks we're on:clap2:, Noon at the irish village this Friday. pm me for my number anybody who wants to join us.

Phil


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> well that sounds good to me put me down as no.2, what happened to Guitar Bob? He might need a PM


Excellent - See you there, guys.

GB


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


Hello Everyone,
I really got interested on this post because of the same reason as naturelover.

I'm 32/ Male and working hard here in Dubai. I do travel a lot overseas and I'm going thru a separation process as well.

My last 4 years had been rough I'd say, and now i just want to start all over and kindda re-gain my life back.

For that, i'd like to meet new people, make friends diferent from the ones in the office, go out for clubs, dinners, movies, do sport and outdoors activities.

I Hope I'll be able to make some friends around here.

Regards to Y'all

GPDUBAI.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

gpdubai said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I really got interested on this post because of the same reason as naturelover.
> 
> I'm 32/ Male and working hard here in Dubai. I do travel a lot overseas and I'm going thru a separation process as well.
> ...


well we got there and it was really nice meeting up with a few of the forum members for a pleasant afternoon, so keep watching and then participate if you want to meet new people


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

*I'll be watching.*

Thanks, I will be following up and whenever you meet again, If I'm not traveling, I'd like to partcipate.

Thanks.


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

You got a lot of friends here


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Mr_V_Naughty said:


> fancy getting naughty some time then please say hello soon, Sorry for being so up front but feeling naughty
> 
> xxxx




Isnt Mayotom a man?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You lost me, I think I missed a bit of the conversation


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Isnt Mayotom a man?


Yes taz I'am, what was said, as you can see Elphaba has deleted it, PM me let me know, sounds Naughty...


.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Yes taz I'am, what was said, as you can see Elphaba has deleted it, PM me let me know, sounds Naughty...
> 
> 
> .


page 3 thread #29 quote included in reply as far as I can see not much was said just not very suttle is all :eyebrows:


----------



## pv1111 (May 25, 2009)

*Hello*



naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


Hi, I understand where you are coming from, I just moved here from new york 3 months ago and having hard time meeting people just as friends and hanging out. I am 44 years old man and would like to know of any place where expats meet and get to know each other. Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

pv1111 said:


> Hi, I understand where you are coming from, I just moved here from new york 3 months ago and having hard time meeting people just as friends and hanging out. I am 44 years old man and would like to know of any place where expats meet and get to know each other. Thanks and Regards.



Media Rotana or something that sounds like that. 

I've heard that expats, young and old can have a jolly good time in there.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

pv1111 said:


> Hi, I understand where you are coming from, I just moved here from new york 3 months ago and having hard time meeting people just as friends and hanging out. I am 44 years old man and would like to know of any place where expats meet and get to know each other. Thanks and Regards.


well this is the post to be on. Phil looks like another get together but your away did you say this weekend,


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

What's the story on crumpet or is it all blokes?


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> well this is the post to be on. Phil looks like another get together but your away did you say this weekend,


Yeah heading off this Friday for 5 weeks... but hopefully you guys will have a few more get-togethers and I will catch up with you all when I get back


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Yeah heading off this Friday for 5 weeks... but hopefully you guys will have a few more get-togethers and I will catch up with you all when I get back


Have a great break. I'm heading out myself on the fourth for a while too, so we'll pick up the threads when we are all back in town.
Oooh wh's the lucky ones now.
:clap2:


----------



## silks (Jul 24, 2008)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


Hi,
my tip would be to get started on a hobby that you enjoy, ideally are passionate about. Chances are that you will find other people who have the same passion or interest in this field, even or should I say particularly if it is a very speciliazed/niche sort of hobby. So rather than looking for places where (lots of) people are, start looking where your interests ly. Then find out where you can do your hobby ( a group / club / volunteering / job ?) and see who else is there. Hope these thougths, help. Good luck !!!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Lots of people in a similar situation, then. I'd love to come to the next get-together! Where, when, etc?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> Lots of people in a similar situation, then. I'd love to come to the next get-together! Where, when, etc?


Hi tell us about yrself and get the magic 5 posts up


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Hi tell us about yrself and get the magic 5 posts up


Hi there.... me single, female, living in Barsha, been expat for ten years but in Dubai for a few months, was supposed to be starting a job in Media City but the company is keeping me hanging on forever and I'm getting soooooo bored... Feel free to ask me anything more specific. Sorry to sound like a thicko, but what's the magic five posts?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

well thats 2 now for you but when you have made 5 you can send people private , messages from your profile page and they can send them to you so just reply to me 3 more times you can just say hi ok whatever and you'll have made it


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> well thats 2 now for you but when you have made 5 you can send people private , messages from your profile page and they can send them to you so just reply to me 3 more times you can just say hi ok whatever and you'll have made it


OOOOOK, I get it, thanks! Hi...


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

.....hi....


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

...and hi again. Yippee, I'm in!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey cool you got it lots don't


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey; i want to join too...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> ...and hi again. Yippee, I'm in!


Oh you have come a long way yr up to 19 posts now :ranger: what a busy little bee you've been


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorsalim23 said:


> Hey; i want to join too...


lane: how cool are these, that's me at the moment and Aussie Phil, and who do you want to go out with the oldies but goodies :juggle: or the young ones :confused2:


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Oh you have come a long way yr up to 19 posts now :ranger: what a busy little bee you've been


Yes indeed! And here's #20. It's a bit like clocking up air miles  How's Macca 24 doing?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> Yes indeed! And here's #20. It's a bit like clocking up air miles  How's Macca 24 doing?


Macca_24 would be much better if it wasn't so cold and wet in Sydney. :ranger:
lane: or I might have to head back to sunny Dubai sooner


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

hey all....

this seems to be an interesting site.....

well i jus moved to dubai a month ago from the uk....jus been busy with settling into work....getting used to the hot climate! and getting settled in living wise...

i'm new here so wud be great to meet some new people if anyone is free on the weekends wud be good to meet for a coffee or drink....

i need to expand my circle of friends as i am new here too....

add me on [email protected]

any more people who have moved from uk...seem to see a lot of brits here....

aisha x


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

you gots to come out n Hang with the booze crew! JBR on a Saturday for coffee/Shisha/beach is usually what some of us are upto on the weekends.


----------



## Bec (Jul 24, 2009)

*New friends - missing girly chats/nights out*

Hi 
Finding it difficult to meet new friends for girly chats/nights out/days at beach etc Anyone feeling the same and fancy coffee?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Well summer there is lot less ppl, yah I miss girlie chats......


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

ya it is hard to find the good ppl here
I ve been here for two months and still did not make any good friends
t c


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

*u really r new *



Bec said:


> Hi
> Finding it difficult to meet new friends for girly chats/nights out/days at beach etc Anyone feeling the same and fancy coffee?


heeeeey, 1 post only 
it feels so nice to know that some body is fresher than ma here 

it is hard to find nice ppl to be friends with here, especially with all the long working hours

take care


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi!

I'm moving out to Dubai in a months time... I'm very girly and like a good gossip with the girls and a glass of wine... What are you doing in Dubai? :ranger:


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

hey girls there are a bunch of us that meet every monday at Irish Village at 19h00, look for the stuffed penguin on the table. Generally we will plan the rest of the week at IV's ............pop past on monday


----------



## Bec (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hello*



chocolatelover said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm moving out to Dubai in a months time... I'm very girly and like a good gossip with the girls and a glass of wine... What are you doing in Dubai? :ranger:


I work for an exhibition organiser in Abu Dhabi - have been here for a year - only seem to meet single guys and a few couples - my boyfriend has been made redundant and has gone back to UK to look for another job here - hence I'm v. bored!

Are you coming out for work?


----------



## Bec (Jul 24, 2009)

DLNW said:


> hey girls there are a bunch of us that meet every monday at Irish Village at 19h00, look for the stuffed penguin on the table. Generally we will plan the rest of the week at IV's ............pop past on monday


Great will see if I can make it!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

DLNW said:


> hey girls there are a bunch of us that meet every monday at Irish Village at 19h00, look for the stuffed penguin on the table. Generally we will plan the rest of the week at IV's ............pop past on monday


Is it reserved only for femmes?


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Bec said:


> I work for an exhibition organiser in Abu Dhabi - have been here for a year - only seem to meet single guys and a few couples - my boyfriend has been made redundant and has gone back to UK to look for another job here - hence I'm v. bored!
> 
> Are you coming out for work?


Hi,

Yes I'm coming out to work as a teacher in Dubai... in 3 weeks time I think, but still yet to get a confirmation on the date! Oh well! Where are you from originally? I'm born and bread in Northamptonshire, but i've been living and travelling all over the place! Just got back from a year teaching in North Carolina in the USA. Drop me a line... definitely going to be looking for buddies...  Can you do PM on here?


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Do you meet at the Irish Village every Monday night? I'm coming to Dubai for a few days next weekend and wondered whether the Penguin table will be happening.. Be nice to put faces to some of the names on here..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

(OK, Yes I know I'm not a girly.....)

Is The irish happening tonight?


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

not only for the girls all welcome! Tonight we will be going to Nelsons for the quizz nite - you all welcome to attend - 20h30 Media Rotana Barsha. Look for the Penquin on the table

see ya there


----------



## aes424 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I am moving to Dubai soon and am looking to chat with anyone in a similar situation or who is already living there. I am female from the UK though working overseas right now. I am very sociable and friendly, love a good night out!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Did the IV gig go down last night? Might join you lot next Monday, since I missed reading this post last night.... got pretty hammered anyway =P


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey i have mazda RX8 i jus moved to jbr...oh my god it is hot here isnt it u were right!

lol


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

hey mazda RX8,

well i have been here 2 years...only cos i come over to visit family but i only jus properly moved all my stuff from uk 3 months ago so yes now i am finally an expat!

i have never much liked the hot weather to be honest...esp last year wen i experienced it for the first time! so the beach in this weather is a big no no for me! lol

and yes it is hot hot hot! and getting hotter!


----------



## majid77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, 
I am in dubai for last 9 months but have no friends. I am looking to make some friends and spend tme with them hope to get together for a coffee . 
Take care


----------



## majid77 (Aug 1, 2009)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


Hi, 
I am in Dubai for last 9 months but did not find any friend as such i am also interested in finding some friend. I am 31 working as a project manager looking for some friend to spend time or get together for coffee . If interested please get in touch. 
Take care


----------



## majid77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Hi...... Looking for friend*



naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


Hi, 
I am in Dubai for last 9 months but did not find any friend as such i am also interested in finding some friend. I am 31 yrs old working as a project manager looking for some friend to spend time or get together for coffee . If interested please get in touch. 
Take care


----------



## majid77 (Aug 1, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> hello naturelover,
> 
> There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say
> 
> ...


Hello Dizzyizzy,

I am in this country for last 9 months but could not make friends due to some or the other reason. I am looking forward to join a group who goes for outings, coffees, parties and all.. If you dont mind Can I join too ?


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

naturelover said:


> I am not new to Dubai, I have been working here for quiet sometimes, my issue started after my separation, I have been trying to find some friends to go out with but unfortunately it is not getting anywhere, people tend to be very closed to themselves, or just with those they know.
> I am 31 yrs old woman and really a nice person to know, and certainly friendly! I don't have issues getting alot with people, an would really like to have a nice time, coz life is short!and I don't want to let it pass before my eyes while I linger in the past or stuck on my own.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread tho..am new here!


It's not so bad... life that is. Friends are difficult to find, not impossible. You will come across people who are incredibly good.


----------



## emja2009 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Just got to Dubai and would like to meet new friends*

I have just moved to Dubai on a job placement and feel stranded. I have never been to Dubai before and where i work it is difficult to meet like minded people. Is there anywhere here where i may be able to meet new people, preferably english speaking?


----------



## majid77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Hello*



Anshuman Joshi said:


> It's not so bad... life that is. Friends are difficult to find, not impossible. You will come across people who are incredibly good.


Hello Anshuman Joshi, 
I think you are lucky enough to find good friends i have not found any till now hope that i get lucky enough.... Anyways what do you do in Dubai...


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi I'm coming out at the end of August and will def be looking for friends for nights out...especially other girls to enjoy the ladies nights. Let me know if you're getting together. I'll especially be looking forward to meeting new friends who are up for bars and clubs. 
I'm quite impressed with the amount of women's responses and brits...other times I'm looking at forums there seems to be a large response of (no offence), sleezy men. Can't quite p.m. yet....


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey hey! Missed the message last week... you ladies (and non-ladies ) going to quiz night again tonight?


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Sea said:


> Hey hey! Missed the message last week... you ladies (and non-ladies ) going to quiz night again tonight?



yup but we are going to aussie legends tonight at 19h30 see ya therelane:


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

DLNW said:


> yup but we are going to aussie legends tonight at 19h30 see ya therelane:


cool! will be there. uhh... where's aussie legends? What do I need to tell my friendly taxi driver? 

If u don't mind, will PM u my number, and yours? just in case I get lost


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Aussie Legands is at Rydges Hotel in Satwa ot the top of Diyafah Street.

It's a typical Aussie Bar, bare wood and a good band.....


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Aussie Legands is at Rydges Hotel in Satwa ot the top of Diyafah Street.
> 
> It's a typical Aussie Bar, bare wood and a good band.....


thanks! Penguin on the table again?


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

hello all
any body wanna plan a gathering this thursday??
I have been here for almost two months but havnt made good friends yet
I know it looks far but I can't even dream about going out during the week with the amount of work I have to finish b4 next sunday 

cheers


----------



## zaq (Aug 3, 2009)

Dear All,

Joined the forum today.... been out of Dubai for about 7 years now, arrived back a couple of months back.... joined the rat race.... found a job... settled down now... and am looking for F.R.I.E.N.D.S....... for movies, random chats, basically anything to make weekends fly by.... anyone interested, im just a pm away. Nationality/ age ( if you are counting) no bar.


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

rjs80 said:


> Hi I'm coming out at the end of August and will def be looking for friends for nights out...especially other girls to enjoy the ladies nights. Let me know if you're getting together. I'll especially be looking forward to meeting new friends who are up for bars and clubs.
> I'm quite impressed with the amount of women's responses and brits...other times I'm looking at forums there seems to be a large response of (no offence), sleezy men. Can't quite p.m. yet....


Hey!

I move out next week and I'm definitely looking for friends to enjoy nights out and of course I love my girlie nights out too... can't beat a glass (or bottle) of vino or 2 with the girls!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

rjs80 said:


> Hi I'm coming out at the end of August and will def be looking for friends for nights out...especially other girls to enjoy the ladies nights. Let me know if you're getting together. I'll especially be looking forward to meeting new friends who are up for bars and clubs.
> I'm quite impressed with the amount of women's responses and brits...other times I'm looking at forums there seems to be a large response of (no offence), sleezy men. Can't quite p.m. yet....


I hate to break it .........There is good news and bad news....... good news is u will find less traffic jams during mornings when u arrive end of August and bad is..................... ALL clubs and bars will be closed during the month of Ramadan so u will be left to invite those girlies and cook sumthing for those sleazy men.


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Xpat said:


> I hate to break it .........There is good news and bad news....... good news is u will find less traffic jams during mornings when u arrive end of August and bad is..................... ALL clubs and bars will be closed during the month of Ramadan so u will be left to invite those girlies and cook sumthing for those sleazy men.


So all the bars in Dubai are closed... hmm... I know this is not true!! There might be no live music, but who cares?! I shall be at the bars and restaurants as I know they're open! As for sleezy men... clearly you're a man yourself! Obviously intimidated by the confidence of others!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

chocolatelover said:


> So all the bars in Dubai are closed... hmm... I know this is not true!! There might be no live music, but who cares?! I shall be at the bars and restaurants as I know they're open! As for sleezy men... clearly you're a man yourself! Obviously intimidated by the confidence of others!


Well in a hurry I typed bars, yeah bars open but no dancing and batacha.... jeez enuf pinpointing just trying to help....crapo :ranger:


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Xpat said:


> Well in a hurry I typed bars, yeah bars open but no dancing and batacha.... jeez enuf pinpointing just trying to help....crapo :ranger:


Hehehe... well I'm glad we got that sorted! :clap2:


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Hehehe... well I'm glad we got that sorted! :clap2:


well, dont get very happy cos I think that drinking is strictly prohibited during ramadan

sooooo, bars in which u can drink pepsi  will be the place to go out


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> well, dont get very happy cos I think that drinking is strictly prohibited during ramadan
> 
> sooooo, bars in which u can drink pepsi  will be the place to go out


Not in Dubai! I know you can still drink and enjoy a good social life during Ramadan in Dubai... maybe in all other Arab cities/countries this the case, but I shall be getting a nice glass of wine or 2 in the hotel bars of Dubai (in the evening)!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Not in Dubai! I know you can still drink and enjoy a good social life during Ramadan in Dubai... maybe in all other Arab cities/countries this the case, but I shall be getting a nice glass of wine or 2 in the hotel bars of Dubai (in the evening)!


blv me I hope this is the case
actually it is the case in the gulf region only not in all arab countries

any way we shall know in a week , I am still new here and didnt experience ramadan here b4

if u like wine there is a nice bar in Jumeira city

I asked a friend to get me a few bottles at home, just in case 


cheers


----------



## GAMMA (Jun 27, 2009)

beUself said:


> hi there , where do u live . we could meet up 4a cafe if u like2.


just be careful..... chinese are known to eat anything that is moving..including cockroaches


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Not in Dubai! I know you can still drink and enjoy a good social life during Ramadan in Dubai... maybe in all other Arab cities/countries this the case, but I shall be getting a nice glass of wine or 2 in the hotel bars of Dubai (in the evening)!



hey, good news 
I checked with a friend who works in a Hayatt, hotel bars works regularly during ramadan :clap2:

so there is still a place to go to


----------



## sjc81 (Jun 30, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Not in Dubai! I know you can still drink and enjoy a good social life during Ramadan in Dubai... maybe in all other Arab cities/countries this the case, but I shall be getting a nice glass of wine or 2 in the hotel bars of Dubai (in the evening)!


chocolatelover

From what i hear you can still drink pretty much anywere it's just a bit more low key, no music but as you said it's not going to stop anyone!! i defo won't be sat in waiting for the month to pass. If you fancy getting to meet new friends theres a few people on here that have just arrived so maybe we could plan a night out for everyone!!


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Hey!
> 
> I move out next week and I'm definitely looking for friends to enjoy nights out and of course I love my girlie nights out too... can't beat a glass (or bottle) of vino or 2 with the girls!


That's fab...looking forward to coming out!


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I'm coming out to work as a teacher in Dubai... in 3 weeks time I think, but still yet to get a confirmation on the date! Oh well! Where are you from originally? I'm born and bread in Northamptonshire, but i've been living and travelling all over the place! Just got back from a year teaching in North Carolina in the USA. Drop me a line... definitely going to be looking for buddies...  Can you do PM on here?


Oh and I'm in the same boat too....teacher, don't know where I'm living. I wonder if your in the same area.....


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Xpat said:


> I hate to break it .........There is good news and bad news....... good news is u will find less traffic jams during mornings when u arrive end of August and bad is..................... ALL clubs and bars will be closed during the month of Ramadan so u will be left to invite those girlies and cook sumthing for those sleazy men.


Hey don't get upset by my comments on sleazy men....just some bad messages on other forums. And I'm sure we can find entertainment during ramadan.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

rjs80 said:


> Hey don't get upset by my comments on sleazy men....just some bad messages on other forums. And I'm sure we can find entertainment during ramadan.


And anyway, your sleazy man does all the cooking :eyebrows:


----------



## Promise (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am from South Africa (Female, 27) and have moved in to Dubai a month ago and am living in the Marina. I have been alone since and sort of clinged to Facebook until i realised that its not the same. I need friends from around Dubai. I dont know my ways around so if there is anyone who is in a similar situation please email me. If you have been to Dubai and know your ways around, i would appreciate if u can welcome me into your circle or forum. Thank you.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Promise said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from South Africa (Female, 27) and have moved in to Dubai a month ago and am living in the Marina. I have been alone since and sort of clinged to Facebook until i realised that its not the same. I need friends from around Dubai. I dont know my ways around so if there is anyone who is in a similar situation please email me. If you have been to Dubai and know your ways around, i would appreciate if u can welcome me into your circle or forum. Thank you.


hey promise

how r u
I am eyad 25 m

I am alittle bit in the same situation, only I ve been here for alittle more time 

I live in the gardens

It would be very nice to meet you, 

I dont know how to email you  and couldnt send u a pm so pls try to send me a pm I dont know if it works

looking forward to hear from u

cheers


----------



## Promise (Aug 14, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> hey promise
> 
> how r u
> I am eyad 25 m
> ...


This may sound weird but maybe i am just slow but i dont know what PM stands for.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Promise said:


> This may sound weird but maybe i am just slow but i dont know what PM stands for.


  
u remind me of my self

Private Message 

U can click on a member's name and choose "send private message" but your name didnt have this option 


any way u can send email to [email protected]

its not my real email, so any body wishes to fill it with spam is welcome


----------



## Promise (Aug 14, 2009)

eyd,

I've sent you an e-mail, you can respond if received.b Thanx hey.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

rjs80 said:


> Hey don't get upset by my comments on sleazy men....just some bad messages on other forums. And I'm sure we can find entertainment during ramadan.


Naaaaaaah........ Dont get me wrong, I am well aware Dubai is capital of sleazy men and snobby ladies.......due to high sex ratio (one of the highest in the world) and difference in cultures.....

I have been to Rio, Montreal, Toronto, London, Madrid etc and women here smile less . My friend used to joke if ever there was to be any commercial made for laxative they can show some of these constipated women here.

Some positive ppl I meet are usually fresh of the boat or "tourists"...


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Xpat said:


> Naaaaaaah........ Dont get me wrong, I am well aware Dubai is capital of sleazy men and snobby ladies.......due to high sex ratio (one of the highest in the world) and difference in cultures.....
> 
> I have been to Rio, Montreal, Toronto, London, Madrid etc and women here smile less . My friend used to joke if ever there was to be any commercial made for laxative they can show some of these constipated women here.
> 
> Some positive ppl I meet are usually fresh of the boat or "tourists"...


Oh goodness me... I guess you just have to watch who you smile at what with all that testosterone around!! Either that or they should add laxatives to the water...

Oh well maybe you'll see smiles for about a month as all the newbies arriving in August settle in!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

chocolatelover said:


> Oh goodness me... I guess you just have to watch who you smile at what with all that testosterone around!! Either that or they should add laxatives to the water...
> 
> Oh well maybe you'll see smiles for about a month as all the newbies arriving in August settle in!!


I presume the above lacks something called "sense of humor" ........ :ranger:


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Xpat said:


> I presume the above lacks something called "sense of humor" ........ :ranger:


on your part yes....


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

*good one*



chocolatelover said:


> on your part yes....


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool :clap2:


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hello naturelover,
> 
> There is a group of us that organise weekly outings, there is actually two guys form Jordan in our group, very nice fellas I have to say
> 
> ...


...AND WHERE THE HELL YOU PUT ITALY??!!!!...All right, few weeks are enough to forget me...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Naaaaaaah........ Dont get me wrong, I am well aware Dubai is capital of sleazy men and snobby ladies.......due to high sex ratio (one of the highest in the world) and difference in cultures.....
> 
> I have been to Rio, Montreal, Toronto, London, Madrid etc and women here smile less . My friend used to joke if ever there was to be any commercial made for laxative they can show some of these constipated women here.
> 
> Some positive ppl I meet are usually fresh of the boat or "tourists"...



*sleazy men and snobby women* - sounds like Beirut...

*high sex ratio (one of the highest in the world)*????

Where do you get this information from - I'd really love to know, got any links to verify this cos it sounds like shoite to me...

As for the non-smilers, maybe you hang around at the wrong places with the wrong people????


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> *sleazy men and snobby women* - sounds like Beirut...
> 
> *high sex ratio (one of the highest in the world)*????
> 
> ...



The population of the UAE has an unnatural sex distribution consisting of more than twice as many males as females. The 15-65 age group has a male/female sex ratio of 2.743. The UAE's gender imbalance is only surpassed by other Arab countries in the Persian Gulf region

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2018.html

List of countries by sex ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This is old one updated with 2009 states Qatar has highest 2.84 and UAE second 2.73 no wonder these countries are starved for some. (Human sex ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


Frankly Andy hanging with "same type" of ppl or going to upclass bars , clubs (even that is ok) doesnt tell much abt the city. What I am taking abt is aura of the city. Go to Muscat ppl there are one of the friendliest in Middle east, some cities in iran are great and I meet a lot of great ppl through cold approach, it gives glimpse of the city I dont see many relaxed positive ppl here , it's just they are looking for something... that's my take.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Like AndyC I too have been in Dubai a few years and know a lot of people, 95% of whom are relaxed, happy and friendly. I meet friendly people all the time.

Perhaps the reaction a person receives depends on what they give out?

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Like AndyC I too have been in Dubai a few years and know a lot of people, 95% of whom are relaxed, happy and friendly. I meet friendly people all the time.
> 
> Perhaps the reaction a person receives depends on what they give out?
> 
> -


If u had taken patience to read my post.... u would have got it b4 lumping an indirect diatribe...... I lived here b4 real estate boom eight yrs ago and after that for 2 yrs... never said Dubai is devoid of friendly ppl , depending on which area u frequent u will meet certain genre of ppl...until now I worked 3 different professions where I had to meet ppl through *cold approach* and it tells alot as compared to meeting ppl in social setting where ppl have to b "nice" cos of social pressure.

Merci


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Xpat said:


> If u had taken patience to read my post.... u would have got it b4 lumping an indirect diatribe...... I lived here b4 real estate boom eight yrs ago and after that for 2 yrs... never said Dubai is devoid of friendly ppl , depending on which area u frequent u will meet certain genre of ppl...until now I worked 3 different professions where I had to meet ppl through *cold approach* and it tells alot as compared to meeting ppl in social setting where ppl have to b "nice" cos of social pressure.
> 
> Merci



If your attitude when meeting people is the same as the way you post then I am not all all surprised at the reaction you receive.

Frankly, I find your posts almost impossible to read. Can you not use proper words? We are not teenagers here, nor are you sending an SMS.

-


----------



## amura (Aug 17, 2009)

*hola*



Promise said:


> eyd,
> 
> I've sent you an e-mail, you can respond if received.b Thanx hey.


hey promise, how r u?

nice to meet u

hope to hear from u soon


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If your attitude when meeting people is the same as the way you post then I am not all all surprised at the reaction you receive.
> 
> Frankly, I find your posts almost impossible to read. Can you not use proper words? We are not teenagers here, nor are you sending an SMS.
> 
> -


Strangely enough, even my text messages are correctly punctuated......

Anything else is just shoddy and lazy!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If your attitude when meeting people is the same as the way you post then I am not all all surprised at the reaction you receive.
> 
> Frankly, I find your posts almost impossible to read. Can you not use proper words? We are not teenagers here, nor are you sending an SMS.
> 
> -


I can not even understand properly without stopping and trying to think what each set of letters means.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

you guys are too funny!!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Can anyone translate for me, I'm confused! Is it one of those games when you leave out the vowels. I think ppl is apple!! Do I get a gold star? Sm ppl tlk lk knbs!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Confusing indeed. BTW, any plans for this weekend? I am hugely bored already as hardly have any work to do on weekdays also. Anyone who fabcies a cuppa during the week also, please PM me....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> Confusing indeed. BTW, any plans for this weekend? I am hugely bored already as hardly have any work to do on weekdays also. Anyone who fabcies a cuppa during the week also, please PM me....


What's a cuppa?????


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Looks like this apparently, but still none the wiser...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, I thought you meant this....


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

But this would go better with your new phone!! )


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You calling me a puff?????


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Just merely suggesting that a pink phone isn't the most manly of things to own! Now if you have a pair of nunchucks in the other hand then that's a whole different ball game! ;-)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll have you know I have the most amazing pair of nunchucks.....


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Not gay, not gay!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pmsl.................


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Your 2000th post will (hopefully) explain what pmsl means.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

*P*issing *M*y *S*elf* L*aughing - that's the 2001st!

Are you sure you're not blonde?


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

I was born blonde, but it turned darker the older I got.... Damn, I've been sussed!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

To each his own! I am game for either


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

And I thought you meant this, how silly of me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I would be more than happy with your understanding!  I like the way you think!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Willsy1 said:


> But this would go better with your new phone!! )


lmao........so spot on Willsy1! and true story-AndyC sat at Starbucks with a pink phone and a drink that colour..


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If your attitude when meeting people is the same as the way you post then I am not all all surprised at the reaction you receive.
> 
> Frankly, I find your posts almost impossible to read. Can you not use proper words? We are not teenagers here, nor are you sending an SMS.
> 
> -


Impossible to read :lol: and you are commenting my post?. Dont be so "sensitive"?

The reaction I receive is ppl trust me quite easily.


Tip: If you take out that far sighted glasses u will b able to read 

Merci


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Xpat said:


> Impossible to read :lol: and you are commenting my post?. Dont be so "sensitive"?
> 
> The reaction I receive is ppl trust me quite easily.
> 
> ...


Oh come on.... she's not the only one who can't read your posts! What is this ppl??? I can't stand this text message talk... I'll have none of that in my classroom thank you!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Lets get over the text style wording and move onto something more important.
IT IS NEALY THE WEEKEND AGAIN.


----------

